# The Dark Souls thread



## texshred777 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had preordered Skyrim and payed it off when I found out about Dark Souls(successor to Demon's Souls). I had no idea they were even making a follow up. Having played Demon's Souls when I had a PS3, I got excited and transferred the funds and picked up the last CE of Dark Souls any Austin area Gamestop still had. 

Long story short, while I've played Skyrim and plan to get it eventually..I'm glad I got Dark Souls. 

Still haven't rang the second bell or leveled up past lvl 22(leveling gear instead of lvl at this point), but this game is awesome. Summoning/being summoned isn't as smooth as Demon's Souls(I think too many XBL players worry about summoning their friends instead of the random help provided)-but overall a great experience. 

I go in phases with games, usually playing them for a month or two then taking a couple months off, but I've been playing this one again of late(that is, when I'm not working on the various Mass Effect 2 play throughs I've yet to finish). 

Any other Dark Souls fans in here?


----------



## Krauthammer (Feb 15, 2012)

i picked up a copy of demon's souls a few months back. I thought I would get that on the cheap and try it out before I got into Dark souls. Demon's souls seems like a really great game. Unfortunately, I lack the time to really delve into this gem. With a kid around, I can only game for an hour at best, and it seems like I need to sit down for a whole weekend just to grasp the complexities (Read: Strategy online...gamefaqs). I really like the challenge though, nothing in this game holds your hand. 

Is there a specific class I should start as, with my noob status being what it is? 

*it is extremely refreshing to have a game that doesn't regenerate your health for once.


----------



## texshred777 (Feb 15, 2012)

In Demon's Souls I'd recommend starting as a Royal or Knight. DO NOT start as a Wanderer or a Barbarian. 

The Royal starts with a spell(soul arrow I believe)-which makes many of the enemies you start out fighting much easier. With a Royal you can take on the Black knight(Red Eye) with the Halberd...easily. They also start with a ring that regens MP(which the Magician class does not). They also start at the lowest Level, which means you get the maximum flexibility when leveling up your character. 

The Knight has Heavy Armor, a Kite Shield, and a long sword. Really balanced stats(except luck, which will affect loot drops). 

My best advice is the quickest way through the levels is to go slow. If you get in a hurry(even if you've done that section a hundred times before) or too comfortable you will slip up and die. Fast. 

Also, when you get the various soul objects(especially bosses) do not consume them unless you are at a vendor or in the nexus and about to use them to level.


----------



## Krauthammer (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually had started with a "wanderer". i had only gotten past the tutorial (died at the boss fight), and started the castle level. I was confused when I couldn't return to the boss fight, you only get one chance I guess. And from never seeing that thing before, I was thoroughly schooled within 7 seconds. 

Great advice from someone who has played before, none of my friends will check this game out. Too busy regenerating their health in COD  

i will definitely give this another go when i have the chance. At the very least, my $15 will entertain me for a good while.


----------



## texshred777 (Feb 18, 2012)

beating the tutorial boss isn't likely your first time through. It can be done, though. Best to think of it as a non canon occurrance-the demon is supposed to kill you, sending you to the nexus.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2012)

I owned the game for a month or two, then I rage traded it to gamestop to get saints row the third. No game should make me want to not play it because of the intentional brokenness. I never could get past the Taurus Demon, so I said screw it.

Basically, any game that tries to camouflage extreme difficulty as "challenging" is pointless. Save that for Japanese scrolling shooters.


----------



## Rock4ever (Feb 20, 2012)

What's funny is when you stumble across the first player note left by someone else and it says "I need head"

I seriously felt violated when that happened to me. It was like someone else was in my game and it was damn creepy.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> What's funny is when you stumble across the first player note left by someone else and it says "I need head"
> 
> I seriously felt violated when that happened to me. It was like someone else was in my game and it was damn creepy.



???


----------



## Origin (Feb 22, 2012)

New huuuuge-ass fan here. Soundtrack, aesthetic, combat, characters, system, everything.

I love the story approach, the gameplay, the atmosphere and creatures, and certainly like how it feels to get through a terrifying level or boss. Granted...I haven't even been to Anor Londo yet haha, I just rang the second bell recently. But holy shit I'm liking this game. First RPG/action title other than the Mass Effect series I've been able to get truly into and love in a good, long while. Very likely doing at least a few of the NG+ tiers. I couldn't care less about multiplayer in RPGs, but it is interestingly done here at least.

There are usually alternative (read: mercifully cheap) ways to kill most mini-bosses for people whose characters aren't very fitted to that particular encounter (mine for most, for example ). You can just spam the downward stab move off the tower near the Taurus Demon, run away a bit, come back to the tower and repeat 3 times aaaand it's dead.  For a lot of the bigger bosses, provided you're 'human' you get opportunities to summon NPCs you've met in the game (and random online players) that make the fight almost a hilarious relief from how much easier it is. It may break immersion a bit, but definitely gives that helping hand to keep the game from being prohibitive and keeping people stuck in a spot for months.

Overall I'm apeshit about it


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 23, 2012)

^ I'm on NG+ at the moment, 120 hours in, level 167 (was level 125 by the end of my first play through), done it all myself (no summoning of anyone for help) and loving every second of it.

The whole style of the game is absolutely awesome and is up there as one of my favorite games of all time now.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 23, 2012)

Origin said:


> There are usually alternative *(read: mercifully cheap) *ways to kill most mini-bosses for people whose characters aren't very fitted to that particular encounter (mine for most, for example ).



Playing as mage makes you the biggest coward ever.

"EAT THE SAME SPELL BUT WITH DIFFERENT SPEED AND POWER VARIANTS FROM REALLY FAR AWAY"

I was never sure how to kill the Kite dragon without going up, firing an arrow, wait for him to drop down and then firing soul spear (yes, that late in the game).


----------



## Rock4ever (Feb 24, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> ???



How to Write Messages in Dark Souls: 6 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow

Seriously, the 1st one I came across read "I need head"


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> How to Write Messages in Dark Souls: 6 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow
> 
> Seriously, the 1st one I came across read "I need head"



 I was wondering how those got there. I had no idea that they were player spawned.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 25, 2012)

My goal for this play through is to end up level 300 before I finish


----------



## abadonae (Jul 8, 2012)

I adore this game, i played demon souls through and hadn't managed to find an RPG yet that beats it...until Dark souls!! It takes the whole feeling of 'lone hero' to whole new levels really.

I love the feeling of the combat, everything is so perfectly timed and weighted...and unforgiving, i'm not very far into this 1 and i've died countless times already haha.

But its also rewarding, when you figure out a way of getting through an area that you hadn't figured before, when you take out 'that' boss thats been hacking all this time. Just amazing.

The atmosphere, the surroundings, the enemies, the weaponry. Everything is just perfect.
As far as the games difficulty being masked, i don't think this game has ever hidden away from how difficult it is. But i also don't know anyone who hasn't managed to get past the taurus demon yet, not in a harsh way but it depends how you go about things. Theres a ladder on your left the minute you leave the doorway onto the rampart. climb it when the demon appears and jump down onto his head


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just make sure to dodge the two bastards at the top of course. I also used pine oil resin(I think) for added lightning damage. I do like lightning. 

I haven't touched Dark Souls in months. I got caught up in ME3, Deus Ex, Alpha Protocol and The Witcher. I'll get back into it when I get burned out from playing guitar all the time.


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 9, 2012)

Great game. I really love the pvp in the game even though I die every time.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 9, 2012)

i'm pretty excited for the DLC coming in october for dark souls. they are also releasing it on PC. It is going to be aweesomeee


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 12, 2012)

Any info on DLC specifics? At work and all gaming sites webfiltered so can't check. This is the first I've heard about Dark Souls DLC.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 14, 2012)

here is 1 news page for it 

Dark Souls Artorias DLC Is 10 Hours Long


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you have to play Demons to play Dark?


I just bought a PS3 and I want a good challenge, but finding a deal on Demons is a bit difficult, so I might have to play Dark until I can grab a copy for a good price.


----------



## Origin (Jul 14, 2012)

Just heard about the PC version. Going to sell my 360 copy to get that and start over  finally.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 14, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Do you have to play Demons to play Dark?
> 
> 
> I just bought a PS3 and I want a good challenge, but finding a deal on Demons is a bit difficult, so I might have to play Dark until I can grab a copy for a good price.




no you sure don't. you can play them separate of each other. They aren't even "technically" related story wise. 

I found that demon's souls was quite a bit harder than Dark souls. but that may be because I was used to it once I hit 50+ hours in the first one. Dark souls is definitely the better, and more refined game by a long shot.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 15, 2012)

beneharris said:


> no you sure don't. you can play them separate of each other. They aren't even "technically" related story wise.
> 
> I found that demon's souls was quite a bit harder than Dark souls. but that may be because I was used to it once I hit 50+ hours in the first one. Dark souls is definitely the better, and more refined game by a long shot.



All right, awesome. Thanks man!


----------



## peagull (Jul 16, 2012)

Saw this pop up on steam the other day. I'm a PC gamer first, but do have a PS3 and feel that some games were built for consoles. Is it worth waiting for the PC version, do you reckon it'll work better on that? Or should I just pull the trigger on the PS3 one now?


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd get the PS3 version. 

I don't know how good the port is to PC, and I can say that after playing Demon's Souls on PS3, and Dark Souls on 360 the PS3 definitely has a better "community" for summoning/getting summoned for help with bosses and levels. 

Have fun. Seriously, this game while frustrating at times is fucking awesome.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 16, 2012)

the one thing that would interest me about the PC edition is the potential for modding.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 16, 2012)

I played Demon's Souls until I broke my controller and rage quit. I've never once done that in my life, but that game was fucking impossible. 

The worst part was that I didn't have internet, so I couldn't summon/be summoned. I think that game is impossible to beat by yourself.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jul 17, 2012)

I JUST traded my copy in.

spent most of my time on NG+ as a level 1 darkwraith wrecking newbies' shit in the burg 

Once you've done everything that's more or less it though, because pvp doesn't tend to be that varied - even dragon eye duels tend to be someone in havel's with a zaphander.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jul 17, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I owned the game for a month or two, then I rage traded it to gamestop to get saints row the third. No game should make me want to not play it because of the intentional brokenness. I never could get past the Taurus Demon, so I said screw it.
> 
> Basically, any game that tries to camouflage extreme difficulty as "challenging" is pointless. Save that for Japanese scrolling shooters.




Dark Souls isn't actually extremely hard, people are just too stubborn about playing all games with the same approach.

If you don't change your approach for Dark Souls you won't get anywhere.

It's more about strategy and thoughtfulness.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 17, 2012)

TheOddGoat said:


> It's more about strategy and thoughtfulness.



...and patience. AKA no button mashing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 17, 2012)

TheOddGoat said:


> Dark Souls isn't actually extremely hard, people are just too stubborn about playing all games with the same approach.
> 
> If you don't change your approach for Dark Souls you won't get anywhere.
> 
> It's more about strategy and thoughtfulness.



But then all of that goes flying out the window when you get one-shotted as you plan your next attack.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 17, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I played Demon's Souls until I broke my controller and rage quit. I've never once done that in my life, but that game was fucking impossible.
> 
> The worst part was that I didn't have internet, so I couldn't summon/be summoned. I think that game is impossible to beat by yourself.


 
I traded my PS3 before I got too far into it. If they made a port for 360 I'd get it again. I had internet but for whatever reason I lost connection to the Demon's Souls server or PSN all the damned time.


----------



## abadonae (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd get it on PS3 if you can, some games just belong on consoles and in all honesty this game works so well with a control it would be weird to do otherwise.

I'd probably start with Demon Souls if i was you as well, even though they aren't actually connected, they're more spiritual predecessors but its nice to follow the order i suppose?


----------



## peagull (Jul 18, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I played Demon's Souls until I broke my controller and rage quit. I've never once done that in my life, but that game was fucking impossible.



I have 2 controllers, so I can afford to break one 

Think I'm gonna follow everyones advice and get it for the ps3, then not play it for 3 months due to the Steam summer sale and all the crap I have bought


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jul 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> But then all of that goes flying out the window when you get one-shotted as you plan your next attack.



You need to have a strategy planned full of what-ifs.

What are you going to do if there's a dude around the corner?

Is there space to press B and jump back if you're overwhelmed?

If your reflexes aren't good enough to parry, block. If it looks like you can't block it, be prepared to roll, if you're near an edge and worried about falling be prepared not to even fight - just survive and get away!!!

If you play it smart enough, you only actually need to kill 14 or so things to complete the game.

It takes a little more thought, but once it clicks with you it's really fun. The visuals and sound are really great and without the massive advantage the player normally has everything seems that much more sinister.


----------



## Valennic (Jul 25, 2012)

Just chiming in with that I just recently obtained the game, and I have to say its horrendously addicting, even with how ridiculously hard it is. Even utilizing the very few "cheating" type deals, its been a really tough grind to get to where I am, which is just past the first bell being rung. Also the open world mentality makes it intensely difficult in its own right; I ended up in a place I wasn't supposed to navigate for quite some time, because I was running like a bitch from something I hadn't meant to fight


----------



## beneharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Just chiming in with that I just recently obtained the game, and I have to say its horrendously addicting, even with how ridiculously hard it is. Even utilizing the very few "cheating" type deals, its been a really tough grind to get to where I am, which is just past the first bell being rung. Also the open world mentality makes it intensely difficult in its own right; I ended up in a place I wasn't supposed to navigate for quite some time, because I was running like a bitch from something I hadn't meant to fight




 thats one of the things that gives this game an amazing sense of progression. you go in an area, and end up absolutely raped, but then a few hours of grinding and leveling later, and you go in and bust a cap. its great.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 26, 2012)

I want Dark Souls, but I promised myself I would finish Demon's Souls first.

I buy a lot of games I don't finish these days. I'm also super pissed that I lost my black label case for DS(newbie collector here).


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 2, 2012)

Soo... I bought the game almost a month ago... I'm just in blight town... two things happened to me. ;_;

1. Raped in blight town first by the infected hollow(?)

2. Raped in blight town by framerate ;_:

However this kinda half made up for it.


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have frame rate issues in blight town as well. I didn't go too far though. Damned enemy special moves. I got down to one Estus flask and went back to the sewers to farm humanity and green titanite.


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 3, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I have frame rate issues in blight town as well. I didn't go too far though. Damned enemy special moves. I got down to one Estus flask and went back to the sewers to farm humanity and green titanite.



Yeah, I'm pretty much gonna come back to farm the slugs later. But I'm feeling kinda douchey about the whole Chaos covenant and how it related to the boss previously. Kinda looked into EpicNameBro on youtubes lore videos really interesting stuff.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 13, 2012)

this game is hard yet so addictive.. wayyy more addictive than skyrim for me
dark dungeons, haunting atmosphere, addictive combats, cool bosses, remind me of Vagrant Story (old PSX game) a lot, which is cool

Ash Lake is hauntingly jaw dropping.. the soundtrack/score, the hydra, the scenery, hnnnggg


----------



## axxessdenied (Oct 13, 2012)

beneharris said:


> here is 1 news page for it
> 
> Dark Souls Artorias DLC Is 10 Hours Long


That's double the campaign of a normal CoD game nowadays 

How is this on PC? Might have to pick it up on sale.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Oct 16, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> How is this on PC? Might have to pick it up on sale.



I've heard it is a pretty good port to the PC. That being said, this game was meant to be played on a console.


----------



## Miek (Oct 17, 2012)

It's technically a not very great port. Once you get the Dsfix mod installed, it is obviously the superior version given you have a computer than can run it. You should, I play it on my laptop just fine. It's more CPU than GPU intensive than others. The DLC is also good and more challenging than the normal game. There are many other changes in the game, too. More balanced than the current PS3 and 360 patches.

Oh and the blighttown framerate drops do not happen on the PC version.

And if you play it with M&K you are an idiot fucker, but there is also a m&k fix that makes it better. Seriously though, use a gamepad.


----------



## Origin (Oct 24, 2012)

PC port is great once you get the Resolution fix (all over the internet) and provided you use a 360 controller. Thankfully I had my Razer 360 controller left over from selling my Xbox when I realised I don't give a shit about consoles, so I was set. 

On NG++ now (NG+ is much, much harder than the first playthrough so have goddamn fun haha), pretty hard to get bored....I think I might end up maxing this game. It's fucking beautiful - story-wise, aesthetically, and in its combat mechanics and outright sadism.
Part of the Sunbros, praising the sun over the bodies of Dickwraiths and collecting upgrade materials etc. This game's great.


----------



## beneharris (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been stuck on smough and ornstein for the past few days. fricking guys driving me crazy. i beat them first try first time around, but on this NG+ i just got killed!

It annoyed me too, because i wanted to play the DLC


----------



## Kryss (Oct 31, 2012)

just picked this game up. and at first i was like this game sucks as i fell off about 100 cliffs. but once i got used to the gameplay and controls. this game is so kicking ass now. well worth $20. seems like a very long game and the atmosphere is very unique and awesome. there is some grinding here and there but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. you really get to know the game frontwards and backwards and the locations by having this early on. and it helps you get good fighting and pulling the enemies. i'm playing a level 30 thief atm. game is a great diversion.


----------



## tripguitar (Oct 31, 2012)

is the pvp dead in this game? I just started playing again for the DLC, decided to make a whole new character and start from scratch...

i invaded other people's worlds as soon as i could (knowing i'd get romped) but i have a feeling the person i invaded was hiding in a corner with the ring of fog or something... i literally spent like 20 minutes searching for this person before i gave up.

does that happen often now adays? that would be very disappointing....


----------



## Miek (Oct 31, 2012)

It could be a few things. What zone were you in?


----------



## beneharris (Oct 31, 2012)

I think a lot of the pvp has moved to the arenas now, so people looking to pvp are using the matchmaking.


----------



## Miek (Oct 31, 2012)

Most PvP is actually in the Oolacile township area now, people drifted away from the arenas pretty quickly.

You'll still be able to invade and be invaded everywhere else, though, GWFL permitting.


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 1, 2012)

i had no idea there were arenas or matchmaking... those didnt exist when the game first came out right??

i was in darkroot basin.

Oolacile is part of the new DLC correct?


----------



## Miek (Nov 1, 2012)

The arena is in the DLC area, and so is Oolacile. It's kinda hard to figure out how to get into the DLC once you've got it though, so if you need any help with that let us know.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 4, 2012)

Roll Pyro, stay level 1 and join dickwraiths.

Pvp anywhere anytime ;-D


----------



## Miek (Nov 5, 2012)

I keep starting new characters and getting new ideas for yet more characters. Gonna try finishing up on some of my older characters. It's so hard to not make new gimmicks all the tiiiiiime


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 6, 2012)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I've heard it is a pretty good port to the PC. That being said, this game was meant to be played on a console.



I have a Razer 360 controller that works on the PC as well. So.


----------



## myrtorp (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought it yesterday. After going through the hassle that is Games for windows live, I started the game. (PC) 
I made a wanderer first but wanted to change class to a knight. Ok, lets go to the menu so i can go to the title screen, esc. nope, pressing esc wont work, i try around the keyboard but nope. Ok so I tab out and close the game and restart it. 

I dont think its a very good port. First thing I notice is that it sais "press a to continue" and so on. Were they too lazy to change that to PC controls? I figured out Enter is A and Backspace is B. You start in a dungeon, there is a corpse you shall pillage. Press "a" to pillage. I try and try, Im not sure if its the game or I that is stupid. Eventually I tab out to see what button brings up the menu so I can edit the keyboard input. The button for Menu is "End" seriously? the button for A turned out to be Q. alright.

Ok I notice that the mouse cursor is visible across the screen when Im playing, very annoying. The camera doesnt feel very mouse friendly at all. Also when you go into the menu the mouse (which is present at all time) also controls the camera, when you are actually in the menu, annoying and gives it a cheap feeling.

The controls are mapped out strangely too. Its not like im going to use the H or J button to use an attack right? And the buttons to change weapons also seems randomly laid out on the keyboard.

the next task was to target an enemy, sigh, I've already spent an hour to get this far, good night.

It's been a bad experience so far which is sad since I've gotten good impressions from watching youtube videos. Im sure it IS a very good game, the PC port is from what I've seen so far, very crappy. 

I might try to plug in my ps2 controller and try to use that.


----------



## Miek (Nov 12, 2012)

This is basically why the steam page has a warning that says "USE A CONTROLLER, DUDE, SERIOUSLY." Some people use the keyboard fix and say that's fine but I think they're crazy people stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Miek (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been Sunbroing at the undead parish, so if anyone here survives dickwraith gankers on their way to the gargoyles, give Pig Head Claymore Solaire a summon and I'll chuck some lightning spears at the gargs until they explode (hint: it takes 2 tosses)


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 15, 2012)

Miek said:


> The arena is in the DLC area, and so is Oolacile. It's kinda hard to figure out how to get into the DLC once you've got it though, so if you need any help with that let us know.


 
i think it'll be a while before i can get there as my character is still relatively new and im not even to sens fortress yet.

playing through this game again, i thought i would remember where to go and when to go there... nope! im wandering around trying to remember which boss i should kill next...

anyway, i assume all the DLC content is after the original content, yes?


----------



## Miek (Nov 15, 2012)

You can do it any time after you place the lordvessel, but you have to do it before you fight the final boss.


----------



## Miek (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark Souls 2 is coming.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 18, 2013)

Ive beaten both the souls games about 4-5 times now... cannot WAIT for dark souls two


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't wait because they said they aren't going to half ass the computer version!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't beat Dark Souls. 

I beat Demon's Souls twice, but Dark Souls kicks my ass.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Apr 19, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I can't wait because they said they aren't going to half ass the computer version!



My favorite thing on the PC version is that there's no lag in Blighttown  

Other than that its garbage.


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 19, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I can't wait because they said they aren't going to half ass the computer version!



The reason people say it's so bad is because the controls are mapped terribly for PC. If you have a USB/360 controller that you can use, it's just as playable as any console version.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 19, 2013)

The developer came out and said it was half-assed.


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 19, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> The developer came out and said it was half-assed.



Well, they originally didn't want to port it to PC, and they stated they have no experience doing so. It was requested by the community and the devs obliged, but it wasn't a fully-planned effort, no. It was pretty much a favor to the community. Hence the awful control scheme (without a controller).


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 19, 2013)

i've been trying to go through both now and beat it as every different character i havent played yet, like a bow-only character or a holy weapons guy


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 19, 2013)

the DLC was awesome. totally worth the cash, and helped hold me over till the next one hehe


----------



## MicrobeSS (Apr 19, 2013)

ApteraBassist said:


> i've been trying to go through both now and beat it as every different character i havent played yet, like a bow-only character or a holy weapons guy



Play as the deprived. Stay at the default level. Use the default gear.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 19, 2013)

I've seen some pretty epic playthroughs by a guy who beat ornstein and smough as a base level character with just a sword and sheild and no armor


----------



## Choop (Apr 21, 2013)

MicrobeSS said:


> My favorite thing on the PC version is that there's no lag in Blighttown
> 
> Other than that its garbage.



There's an unofficial community patch that fixes pretty much all of the major bugs..and if you play with a controller than it's really no different than the console versions afaik.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy balls I love this game. I picked it up after my sister badgered me to play it round at hers. I have had it for a month or two now and I have three characters with well over 100 hours play time. Just bought the DLC a few days ago, about to face off Manus. Glad I searched for this thread, I love this game too damn much.

Who's hyped for Dark souls 2?


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 28, 2014)

I literally haven't bought any games since dark souls. DS 2 is the only game im looking forward to!


----------



## warpedsoul (Mar 3, 2014)

Got the collectors edition. Own the Demon Souls US and EU collectors Edition. Own Dark Souls 2 U$120, and about 7 different EU or Japan editions, the US is the only one I'll own.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 4, 2014)

I preordered Dark souls 2 the other night, unfortunately I could only get a standard edition, I guess the others were all snapped up quickly.

On another note, i'm playing dark souls now and I just made it to the inside of anor londo and I could not use the bonfire. Turns out I was getting invaded (Seriously between the balcony and the bonfire room). I died so now I have to go all the way through outer anor londo. Feel my pain.


----------



## Choop (Mar 4, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> I preordered Dark souls 2 the other night, unfortunately I could only get a standard edition, I guess the others were all snapped up quickly.
> 
> On another note, i'm playing dark souls now and I just made it to the inside of anor londo and I could not use the bonfire. Turns out I was getting invaded (Seriously between the balcony and the bonfire room). I died so now I have to go all the way through outer anor londo. Feel my pain.




Ugh, I really hate running up that ramp. The silver knights are super annoying.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 4, 2014)

It was just the moment of, "Yes, I did it ... wait why is the bonfire out? ... oh shit"


----------



## naw38 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'd have just run around and hid until he went away, because .... those archers. Not even really the archers, just having to fight the silver knight on a tiny little ledge.

Got my preorders(game/strategy guide) in yesterday. The days are dragging pretty heavily right now...


----------



## warpedsoul (Mar 5, 2014)

naw38 said:


> Yeah, I'd have just run around and hid until he went away, because .... those archers. Not even really the archers, just having to fight the silver knight on a tiny little ledge.
> 
> Got my preorders(game/strategy guide) in yesterday. The days are dragging pretty heavily right now...



YOU ALREADY GOT THEM IN????????????


----------



## naw38 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh shit, I worded that pretty badly, haha! No, I meant I finally got around to paying for my preorders. I would be nowhere near a computer if I actually had the game now. Oh my God. 

I feel sad now.


----------



## MoshJosh (Mar 6, 2014)

Already got Dark Souls 2 ordered and payed off! I'm so stoked but sad to see my social life die.


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 9, 2014)

I never played Demon Souls or Dark Souls but I really want to play Dark Souls II after seeing the playthrough of both games


----------



## tripguitar (Mar 10, 2014)

my buddy is a manager at gamestop and has been playing DS II for a little over a week and is level 127, and has beat like 3/4 of the bosses he thinks.

said its a great game and the new dual weilding stuff is awesome, but if you've played demon souls and/or dark souls 1, you might find the game a little on the easy side, since the basic mechanics and approach is the same. which is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 10, 2014)

On the above point there. There are things in game that will make the game harder and not just by giving enemies more health or something lame like that. I know there is a giant stone plaque that you can pray to that makes the enemies more aggressive among other things (in my quest to avoid spoilers, I only have bits of information).

My only worry now is that some people will start getting the game (widespread) tomorrow which means that people are going to be uploading content, information and playthroughs to the internet (YouTube mainly). It's going to be a tough few days until I can get it on the 14th.


----------



## alvo (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm so glad I have tomorrow off. Gonna download my preordered DS2 as soon as it hits midnight. I AM READY TO DIE


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 10, 2014)

agh I need to finish DS1 hahahahaha


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 10, 2014)

Plat'd both Demon's Souls and Dark Souls....just saying....


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 10, 2014)

Going to the midnight release of DS2 tonight, so stoked.


----------



## naw38 (Mar 11, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> Plat'd both Demon's Souls and Dark Souls....just saying....



Dark Souls is the only game I've got the platinum trophy for. I don't remember it being too difficult, except for getting all the weapons - that ....ing catch pole! Oh my God. 

Demon's souls on the other hand, good work man! Farming all those stones, messing around with world tendency, multiple playthroughs for boss spells/weapons? It's going to be years before I get that trophy.

I'm a sucker for spoilers - I've watched heaps of gameplay and it looks incredible. Funny thing is though, I don't want to be spoiled by things like the final boss, or what certain items do, like the "petrified something". 

Aaaand my wife and daughter are going away for a week on the 13th - I'm going to say goodbye to them when they get in the taxi, run to the bus stop and pick the game up, and lock myself away with a case of wine my PS3. It's going to be glorious.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Mar 13, 2014)

Absolutely love Dark Souls, one of my all time fav games. Didn't get the platinum (....ing knight's honor) for it but finished it 3 times (ng +2) and saw both endings. 

Super stoked for DS2, it should drop in the mail tomorrow (european release dates..), I have only seen the official trailers for it and that's it. Haven't watched any playthroughs etc, I hate spoilers, especially for a game that i've been waiting for ages... and can't believe it's finally here. 

Praise the sun!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 13, 2014)

Praise the sun. 

I should get it in the post tomorrow as well, but i'm going to go to the post room later (uni campus), just incase it comes through today. Got an email saying it was dispatched at half one this morning. You never know


----------



## naw38 (Mar 13, 2014)

Six bosses in. Hollow Soldiers in this game seem much harder than DS1. So many bosses all the time. Oh my God. So good.

Like a mix of the best bits of Dark Souls and Demons Souls.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bummed out. My copy was supposed to turn up on Friday, but it was still getting sorted in the post room. The post room is not open on the weekend so I can't get my dark souls until Monday


----------



## naw38 (Mar 16, 2014)

Shrine of Armana is making me REALLY ....ING ANGRY. I suppose that's a good thing.


----------



## naw38 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just beat the final boss. Two optional bosses to go and then I can start new game plus. Whew! Or I don't know. Play guitar or eat or shower or something for the first time since it came out.


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 18, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> Plat'd both Demon's Souls and Dark Souls....just saying....


Same here buddy, same here.  My Dark Souls games are on Xbox though, so 100%, not "platinum" for that.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 18, 2014)

Possible early game spoiler bellow



Spoiler



Anyone get really freaking creeped out by the last of the giants cutscene, It looks like something straight out of a horror game.


----------



## Necris (Mar 20, 2014)

Considering picking this game up; it would be the first I've bought anywhere near the release date since Resident Evil 4 was released. It looks like something I would enjoy but I'm not sure I'd ever put in the time to beat it. I play video games maybe once every few months.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 20, 2014)

The thing with dark souls is that it has a very steep learning curve that, unless you pour a few hours into, will just not click.


----------



## Valennic (Mar 20, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> The thing with dark souls is that it has a very steep learning curve that, unless you pour a few hours into, will just not click.



Yeah this. The learning curve with this game is ....ing brutal. If it doesn't click in a couple minutes most people give up, but you have to give this game a few hours to really sink in. 

That being said, I love Dark Souls II. It's everything Dark Souls was and so much more. It's challenging as ...., while still being fun. I'm playing as a sorcerer first time through, and it's a ....ing tank of a build once you start building up pyromancies in addition to your sorceries. It's ridiculous. Some of the bosses didn't even get to hit me once.


----------



## warpedsoul (Mar 20, 2014)

Im playing as a sorcerer as well. I got my ass handed to me for hours because I was going up against The Pursuer and I was underleveled. Slacked off this week on playing, but its on this weekend!


----------



## Valennic (Mar 20, 2014)

warpedsoul said:


> Im playing as a sorcerer as well. I got my ass handed to me for hours because I was going up against The Pursuer and I was underleveled. Slacked off this week on playing, but its on this weekend!



I had the pleasure of completely forgetting he existed until I was like level 70 . I went in and like four shotted him. I'm really glad I didn't go up against him at a lower level though, because he was fast as all hell.


----------



## warpedsoul (Mar 20, 2014)

Valennic said:


> I had the pleasure of completely forgetting he existed until I was like level 70 . I went in and like four shotted him. I'm really glad I didn't go up against him at a lower level though, because he was fast as all hell.



Yeah. I spent a few hours on him. I was hell bent and determined to defeat him. Finally, I had to skip him, go to the second boss, level up a few times, then come back. Took me three tries then.

This series is the only series that puts you through hell, and you keep coming back for more. But the feeling you get when you finally defeat that pain in the ass boss is a feeling like no other!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 20, 2014)

I had the joy of forgetting about


Spoiler



old ornstein


 until I was of a high level, much fun. I am just going up against


Spoiler



the skeleton kings


 and some ....ing


Spoiler



wheel skeletons


 spawned! I was not happy, i'll try again later.


----------



## Miek (Mar 24, 2014)

Finished my first playthrough last tuesday, started a new sorcerer character that is really having his ass handed to him by one of the mid-game bosses. .... this asshole boss


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 30, 2014)

A part of me really wants DS II. A part of me knows I'll give up after the first few demons -_-


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 30, 2014)

I kind of hit a wall with my main character so I started again as a cleric which is something I have never done in DS. Is anyone really interested in this games lore?


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 30, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> I kind of hit a wall with my main character so I started again as a cleric which is something I have never done in DS. Is anyone really interested in this games lore?



I am interested in finding out more about the lore in DS2. I've been trying to pay more attention on my first playthrough of this game compared to how much of the lore I picked up on in my first playthrough of the first game, but I've still found my efforts being overshadowed by my frustration with just trying to make progress.  It seems like there's a lot of stuff that could have really cool and interesting background stories. 

In other news, I just made it to the Shrine of Winter/Drangleic Castle. Oh, how I wish there a bonfire at the bottom of the steps leading up to the door.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 30, 2014)

My main is up to the big spider boss.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 30, 2014)

Personally, I found the trek to the fog gate more annoying than the boss itself.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Mar 31, 2014)

Made my way into the Iron Keep. Gonna beat the bosses there and move on. Im trying to do everything and level up as much as possible before going into Brightstone... I have a fear of spiders, quite a bad one, but I love this game too much so I'll have to face my fears. Queelag in the first game wasn't that bad, and there was only two spiders in total (spider-like creatures do not frighten me at all, has to be spiders) but in this one... argh. 

But like I said I love the game. GOTY for me, probably..


----------



## warpedsoul (Mar 31, 2014)

Miek said:


> Finished my first playthrough last tuesday, started a new sorcerer character that is really having his ass handed to him by one of the mid-game bosses. .... this asshole boss



I have a sorcerer too. When I first started the game, I got my ass handed to me by the first few enemies, to the point they quit respawning lol. But I built up my strength and stamina first to wield decent weapons and shield, now I have my magic pretty high. Not too bad now. I have only played as a sorcerer in Demon's Souls and Dark Souls. May try a different class after this playthrough..... Nah. I love the magic .



Don Vito said:


> A part of me really wants DS II. A part of me knows I'll give up after the first few demons -_-



It is my favorite series of all time. This coming from a guy that bought Demon's Souls new, couldn't get past the training level, traded it, traded for it again, traded it again, then bought it on sale for $10, finally grew some balls and decided to play it. Once I got into it, I LOVED IT. I then had to buy the US and EU Demon's Souls Collectors Edition. I put 100's of hrs into it, something I've never done. I didn't get to put that much time in Dark Souls 1, but its still a great game. If you make it through a boss or two, you wont put it down. Thats a promise. This is a rare game that gives you a sense of satisfaction for actually doing something. You feel like you've accomplished something great. I love it!



Black_Sheep said:


> Made my way into the Iron Keep. Gonna beat the bosses there and move on. Im trying to do everything and level up as much as possible before going into Brightstone... I have a fear of spiders, quite a bad one, but I love this game too much so I'll have to face my fears. Queelag in the first game wasn't that bad, and there was only two spiders in total (spider-like creatures do not frighten me at all, has to be spiders) but in this one... argh.
> 
> But like I said I love the game. GOTY for me, probably..



GOTY for sure. Well, South Park was great too, but DSII for the win!


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry, but I've already given up hope. Dark Souls was just too much for me.

Demon's Souls was okay, but I exploited it to hell and back.


----------



## EdibleVypyr (Apr 2, 2014)

Played Dark Souls 1 in 2012-2014, and cleared Demon Souls in between that. Got Dark Souls 2 a few weeks back and i'm ****ing loving it so far! Nearly at the end though but the game has a lot of secrets on NG+.

To anyone who says it's too hard:
It's not hard, it's quite easy once you get the lingo of the controls. The bosses are difficult yes but the very second you beat their ass, you feel like they're your b*tch instantly. I don't know any other game that has that feeling. The lore is beautiful when you delve into it, albeit confusing. 
Pity the poiseless.


----------



## MoshJosh (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone able to give me some build advice? I've got a strength/faith build for the most part but some what well rounded at least by my standards think it's
V 16
E 20
V 10
S 25
D 17
A 16
I 3
F 29
A 10

Sorry if those aren't in perfect order I'm working from memory

I'm about to get the idol charm from Faith lady but since it scales better with dark (and I'm really interested in hexes) I'm thinking of getting the charm then re specing to 20 int. 25 fai.

So. . . Is this a bad idea? Will I regret it? Are hexes worth it? Am I spreading myself to thin? Can charms cast all hexes?

Also thinking something like dark hiede knight sword/spear might be cool for that type build


----------



## MoshJosh (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I did it anyway and so far it's ok. The downgrade in my faith hasn't had a huge effect on my lightning weapons/miracles but my hexes seem a little underpowered. Probably due to my low int.(15 + ring of int. for a total of 20) and the fact that I don't have souls to cast them (spent them all buying hexes) oh and all the good stuff takes up 2 slots? Lame!


----------



## Orandje (Apr 13, 2014)

Pre-ordered the standart DS2 PC Version and had/have to wait over a month more, that patience, hate towards those who already played through and excitement to die... well, that's f***ing weird. Couldn't hold my curiosity in and already know half the game, anyways....

Praise the Sun. \[T]/


----------



## Mwoit (May 12, 2014)

So, who's playing Dark Souls 2 on PC?


----------



## rifftrauma (May 12, 2014)

This guy...but with a PS4 controller, no way that keyboard port is even remotely close to playable. Actually went and bought DS1 Prepare to Die on PC as well, since I sold my PS3. Greatest of my gaming accomplishments, my platinum's on Demon Souls, DS1 and DS2. Killer games if anyone is on the fence.

If you're having trouble check out the Mundane Santier's Spear build along with Mundane Avelyn, it's good times.


----------



## Perfectly Awkward Cat (May 17, 2014)

So I've got the PC Version on the Releasedate and have'nt get Spoilert since.
I raped DS1 before so I'm pretty Pro on this, If I just can say so LOL

1 Week after.. 40 hours in... NG+
I just played the shit out of this Game. Solo'd all bosses up to the 3 Sentinels but then pwned the others as a team with the mighty Power of jolly Co-operations. Made 100+ PvPs, used 3 Soul Vessels for different Builds, made Dragon Covernant +3, killed countless NPCs because loot and got raped in the Wood of Fallen Giants....
Wasn't that much of a bright idea to use 8 fire escetics to farm humanities now where this place is NG+10 and Blue Sentinel Invaders killing you every 5 Minutes, but made it through...
I guess I got a steady Route for this Playthrough this time-

If anyone has got Questions, ask me! I love Dark Souls! 
GamerTag, If this is helping somehow: The Mighty Panda

Playing now with a DEX build and dual Katanas and Dragon-set from the Dragon Covernant.
INT/HEX is next


----------



## jonajon91 (May 17, 2014)

Got to say, I am surprised by how little I have played DS2. I had 100 hours of dark souls 1 within a week of getting the game yet I must have about 20 hours on this game total, I have barely touched it in ages too.
That said, I have watched a full playthrough, but still.


----------



## Perfectly Awkward Cat (May 17, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Got to say, I am surprised by how little I have played DS2. I had 100 hours of dark souls 1 within a week of getting the game yet I must have about 20 hours on this game total, I have barely touched it in ages too.
> That said, I have watched a full playthrough, but still.



HAHA yeah, this happens a lot I guess 
DS2 will take your Soul at some point!


----------



## Mwoit (May 18, 2014)

I think I've cocked up my mage build as he's level 103 and in the Door of Pharros. I think he's over leveled for his area but his gear is totally shit!


----------



## naw38 (May 20, 2014)

Platinum'd the game a while back. Swore to God and my wife that I'd stop playing for a while once that was done.

Instead, I made a new character and am playing as a mage for the second time in all three games. Magic is ....ing fun! 

Loving the fact that there's little incentive to stay at the same level for PVP, so I can instead try to max out all my characters and still battle other people all day.


----------



## JEngelking (May 20, 2014)

naw38 said:


> Platinum'd the game a while back. Swore to God and my wife that I'd stop playing for a while once that was done.
> 
> Instead, I made a new character and am playing as a mage for the second time in all three games. Magic is ....ing fun!
> 
> Loving the fact that there's little incentive to stay at the same level for PVP, so I can instead try to max out all my characters and still battle other people all day.



How have you built your character? Just curious, as after finishing my first playthrough as a "heavy hitter" type I felt like trying my hand at a magic-based character, but can't seem to get away from using weapons the majority of the time. :/


----------



## naw38 (May 20, 2014)

Well, I've made three different characters, starting out as a knight, dual swordsman and sorcerer, in that order. The dual swordsman ended up becoming exactly the same as the first with me just running around with a massive sword.

The sorcerer I've pumped heaps of souls into INT, and I feel like I've hardly touched any of the other stats. Until last night I was using a short sword as her one melee weapon, but then I started using the Mannikin Sabre, which is kind of cool but seems to miss a lot. So I mostly use magic now.

But then, I'm trying hard not to rely too much on weapons, because on every Souls game I've neglected magic, and am making an effort not to. Soul Greatsword is an awesome looking spell, when I saw that in the prerelease footage I knew I'd have to use a lot more magic.


----------



## Mwoit (May 21, 2014)

If you're building a mage, put some points into FTH and get some Hex spells. They are great.


----------



## Crometeef (May 23, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> If you're building a mage, put some points into FTH and get some Hex spells. They are great.



^ this. hex mages are one of the strongest setups in the game especially if you use a katana. 30/30 int and faith will do great damage.

Dark Souls 2 PVP - The Worm Turns - YouTube

here's a link to a pvp video I made. contains a few clips using a hex build. also has some buckethead


----------



## warpedsoul (May 23, 2014)

I just finished the first playthrough last night as a mage. I swear, I keep a guide pulled on and read what I just played, and I'm amazed at the shit I missed. I try not to read ahead, but sometimes have to.

What astonishes me, is that as a mage, I just about finished the game with the initial staff AND I forgot about infusion weapons . But now, I got my act together for NG+ and a 2nd character.


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 29, 2014)

I found playing a mage was kinda boring compared to going full on melee. I've finished all 3 games multiple times and really the most fun I've had is playing a straight up close combat type. If you're bored then I suggest ditching the staff for a sturdy claymore 

For DS2 they were going to make the magic/miracle mechanics a bit more interesting: 
*Weak and strong attacks for spells, mircales and pyromancies
*Ability to two-hand or dual-wield spell tools with different results
*Ability to "hold" a spell before casting (kinda like drawing your bow and waiting for the right moment to fire) 

but they ditched all that and instead gave us the same old boring spell mechanics


----------



## jbab (Jul 18, 2014)

AMAZING game. I used a melee/pyromancy hybrid. I'd usually keep the pyromancies for bosses and tougher enemies (except combustion for those goddamn flies in Blighttown ). I didn't do any of the online crap, as I spent most of the game in undead form. I was always wary of using humanity because I didn't want to die and lose it all. The only time I used it was to kindle bonfires.

I wasn't expecting to enjoy this game so much. It felt like playing video games as a kid all over again. You get thrown in the middle of this world, you don't know where to go or what to do, and there's a learning curve for everything. Felt different from most modern games that just hold your hand the whole way (QTEs are the worst).


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 18, 2014)

After starting a second playthrough of DS2 and getting a bit bored of the character I made (I believe I tried to make a sorcerer type), I took a break, played through New Vegas, and now I'm back to DS1. I found DS1 way more immersive than DS2, for some reason. I'm sure I'll come back to the second one though.

For now, though, I'm having too much fun in DS1. My last playthrough as a caster wasn't working out so well (still need to try and make a pyromancer character), so I started a new character: a Dex build. Running around with an Uchigatana is fun.  After I finish this playthrough, I think I'll play through NG+ at least a little, and then after that...

Onion-bro playthrough.

Edit: Can't forget, I'm using the Dark Wood Grain Ring on this Dex build too. .... yeah ninja flips.


----------



## Khaerruhl (Jul 18, 2014)

Started my first playthrough as a Deprived. Not That bad I think honestly! 

Also, im playing in DS2 right now.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 23, 2014)

Is it worth spending 5 points to get my Faith requirement to use Astora's Straight Sword for the skeletons in the catacombs, or should I just tough it out and hunt down the necromancers?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 23, 2014)

no_dice said:


> Is it worth spending 5 points to get my Faith requirement to use Astora's Straight Sword for the skeletons in the catacombs, or should I just tough it out and hunt down the necromancers?



Hunting down the necromancers is frustrating, but not overly difficult, i'd say it's better if you power through (though you might fancy getting nito's gravesword while you are there, google it, it's easy to get and mighty fine).


----------



## jbab (Jul 23, 2014)

no_dice said:


> Is it worth spending 5 points to get my Faith requirement to use Astora's Straight Sword for the skeletons in the catacombs, or should I just tough it out and hunt down the necromancers?



Just take a decent weapon and make it divine so they don't respawn. The enemies in the catacombs don't have that much health to start with. I got through them with the morningstar (divine +3 if I recall).


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 23, 2014)

no_dice said:


> Is it worth spending 5 points to get my Faith requirement to use Astora's Straight Sword for the skeletons in the catacombs, or should I just tough it out and hunt down the necromancers?



like said above just make a divine weapon and the skeletons won't get back up, think I used a divine claymore or bastard sword.

EDIT: and if I recall a divine weapon is super handy in the Nito fight when you need to quickly kill the 3 skeletons that rush you (I might be misremembering though)


----------



## no_dice (Jul 24, 2014)

Sweet, thanks guys! I'm doing Sen's Fortress right now, so that was really just planning ahead. I'm getting tons of weapon drops, but nothing seems worth putting away my Black Knight Sword +5 for.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 11, 2014)

So after 100 hours, and about 1.75 playthroughs, I've decided I've had enough of this game.

Would you guys say DS2 is worth playing? I've tried to avoid reading too much about it to avoid spoilers, but I've heard some negative things about the layout of the game.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 11, 2014)

DS2 definitely feels more segmented than the first, also some of the levels in 2 feel a bit linear in comparison to the 1st just my two cents. But there are some really cool additions like the soul vessels that allow you to reassign your soul levels so you can do what I did and accumulate good gear and try out all different types of character I played as a cleric, Mage, hexer, mundane, and a strength build in 1.75 playthroughs as the same character


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 7, 2014)

Recently re-speced my level 200 knight (started as cleric knight, then hexer, then mage, then strength, then mage) to be super strength focused, can't remember all the stats but something strength and dex. are 70 and 30, in hind site I should have gone to 75 for dual wielding Weapons with 50 strength requirements, but still pretty fun.
been using 
dual ultra great swords +10 (totally rocks!)
kings ultra great sword +4
archdrake great hammer +10 
anvil on a stick thing +10

The biggest draw back to this build is I still feel pretty squishy, I prefer mobility to defense (under 70%) and I didn't invest enough souls in my equip load stat to wear anything much heavier than my +10 Faram, though I've heard the difference in super heavey vs light doesn't make a huge difference


----------



## no_dice (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally ended up picking up DS2 yesterday. I'm not too far in but so far I like it alright. The only thing that bothers me so far is how ridiculously fast the weapons degrade.


----------



## MoshJosh (Sep 8, 2014)

^^^ yeah it seems a bit faster than the first game, certain weapons in particular degrade extremely quickly, but at least resting at a bonfire restores the damage you've done, unless its broken of course


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay, so I killed the red priest in the New Londo ruins so I could get the floodgate key early. I figured that if I get cursed, I'm not going to survive long enough to reach him anyways, as my main weapon(divine Halberd) is awful for fighting the ghosts, and their tiny hit boxes. I have one sword(greatsword of Astoras or something like that), but it doesn't do much damage, as I haven't the materials to upgrade it. So anyhow, I made it to the Abyss to fight the Four Kings(with In Flames _Whoracle_ blasting in the background ), and I'm getting shrek't by these guys, even using the internet guides. My question: is it too early to fight these guys? last bosses I killed were: Ceaseless Discharge, Stray Demon, Sif, and the Hydra in Ash Lake. I haven't collected any of the other Lord Souls(?) yet. Should I go through the Tomb of Giants and fight Gravelord Nito, or go ahead through Sen's Fortress?

edit: And furthermore, how the .... do you see anything in the Tomb of Giants? I hear there's an item called "sunlight maggot" you can get to illuminate the area, but I haven't come across one of these items yet, and I hear the only way to harvest it is from an enemy in an area I can't get to yet.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 10, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Okay, so I killed the red priest in the New Londo ruins so I could get the floodgate key early. I figured that if I get cursed, I'm not going to survive long enough to reach him anyways, as my main weapon(divine Halberd) is awful for fighting the ghosts, and their tiny hit boxes. I have one sword(greatsword of Astoras or something like that), but it doesn't do much damage, as I haven't the materials to upgrade it. So anyhow, I made it to the Abyss to fight the Four Kings(with In Flames _Whoracle_ blasting in the background ), and I'm getting shrek't by these guys, even using the internet guides. My question: is it too early to fight these guys? last bosses I killed were: Ceaseless Discharge, Stray Demon, Sif, and the Hydra in Ash Lake. I haven't collected any of the other Lord Souls(?) yet. Should I go through the Tomb of Giants and fight Gravelord Nito, or go ahead through Sen's Fortress?
> 
> edit: And furthermore, how the .... do you see anything in the Tomb of Giants? I hear there's an item called "sunlight maggot" you can get to illuminate the area, but I haven't come across one of these items yet, and I hear the only way to harvest it is from an enemy in an area I can't get to yet.



It all depends on your gear, your soul level and your skill. As far as I know, you have to play really offensively to kill them effectively. But if you don´t have any chance, I would recommend going to Sens Fortress. The level design in there is especially great! And if you mastered that and the level afterwards, I guarantee Four Kings won´t be a problem to you. 

I personally never used the sunlight helmet, I just equipped the undead head lamp or whatever its called on my weapons hand and carefully went through the dungeon. There is a light spell as well, but that requires for your character to be intelligent. 

Btw is that your first playthrough of dark souls?


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 10, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> It all depends on your gear, your soul level and your skill. As far as I know, you have to play really offensively to kill them effectively. But if you don´t have any chance, I would recommend going to Sens Fortress. The level design in there is especially great! And if you mastered that and the level afterwards, I guarantee Four Kings won´t be a problem to you.
> 
> I personally never used the sunlight helmet, I just equipped the undead head lamp or whatever its called on my weapons hand and carefully went through the dungeon. There is a light spell as well, but that requires for your character to be intelligent.
> 
> Btw is that your first playthrough of dark souls?


It is my first full(meaning I plan to finish it) playthrough of the game, but I've had many other characters and games, only to get stumped at the twin gargoyles and give up for a while. I figured out how to summon Solaire to win that fight, and then the game opened up and started to become enjoyable.

My soul level is 55. I've spent most of my points upgrading the stamina bar, which seems somewhat pointless now that I've got this great ring that fills my stamina up fairly quick. Although it did help me early on, as I was able to block large attacks without losing my shield protection. My armor is the Black Witch torso and hood from the Demon Ruins, with Balder gauntlets 3+, and Eastern leggings. I do have sightly better sets though, like the "Glorious" armor you can buy from the merchant in the Depths. My shield is the Eagle shield 5+, and my best weapon is a divine Halberd 6+. I do have a Dragon Greatsword, but I'm sure my stats aren't even remotely close to be able to use it. 

I watched a video on Gravelord Nito while I was listening to his song from the OST, and he seems to be a really easy fight. Now I just need to find this lamp you're talking about to get through the area. My intelligence is fairly low, so I won't be able to use any advanced spells or anything.


----------



## Entropy Prevails (Sep 10, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> It is my first full(meaning I plan to finish it) playthrough of the game, but I've had many other characters and games, only to get stumped at the twin gargoyles and give up for a while. I figured out how to summon Solaire to win that fight, and then the game opened up and started to become enjoyable.
> 
> My soul level is 55. I've spent most of my points upgrading the stamina bar, which seems somewhat pointless now that I've got this great ring that fills my stamina up fairly quick. Although it did help me early on, as I was able to block large attacks without losing my shield protection. My armor is the Black Witch torso and hood from the Demon Ruins, with Balder gauntlets 3+, and Eastern leggings. I do have sightly better sets though, like the "Glorious" armor you can buy from the merchant in the Depths. My shield is the Eagle shield 5+, and my best weapon is a divine Halberd 6+. I do have a Dragon Greatsword, but I'm sure my stats aren't even remotely close to be able to use it.
> 
> I watched a video on Gravelord Nito while I was listening to his song from the OST, and he seems to be a really easy fight. Now I just need to find this lamp you're talking about to get through the area. My intelligence is fairly low, so I won't be able to use any advanced spells or anything.



Try to stay away from spoilers then. The first time is always the most impressive, especially in this game. The lamp (skull lantern) I was talking about can be acquired fairly early in the catacombs from the necromancers or in the tombs by interacting with someone named patches. 

Since you increased your endurance your equip burden is also increased, which means you can wear heavier armor. Try for example the elite knight armor (it´s easy to find look on the internet). 

Nito should be easy for you. Divine weapons make this bossfight pretty easy as far as I can remember. I don´t know if its a good idea for the whole game though. Personally I always upgrade standart weapons +15 since its the most versatile option imo.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 10, 2014)

Entropy Prevails said:


> Try to stay away from spoilers then. The first time is always the most impressive, especially in this game. The lamp (skull lantern) I was talking about can be acquired fairly early in the catacombs from the necromancers or in the tombs by interacting with someone named patches.
> 
> Since you increased your endurance your equip burden is also increased, which means you can wear heavier armor. Try for example the elite knight armor (it´s easy to find look on the internet).
> 
> Nito should be easy for you. Divine weapons make this bossfight pretty easy as far as I can remember. I don´t know if its a good idea for the whole game though. Personally I always upgrade standart weapons +15 since its the most versatile option imo.


I had the Elite Knight Armor, but ended up getting rid of it after buying the armor from the merchant in the Depths. I'm sure it could have been better if I had upgraded it, as I have never acquired the material used to upgrade the set I have now(Twinkling Titanite I think). At least the Elite set used standard titanite shards, making it much easier to raise the stats early on.

Similarly, I have trouble finding the right materials to upgrade the standard weapons past 10. Iirc, you need Large Titanite shards, which I have not come across in my travels. I haven't tried it yet, but I think there's a downgrade option from the blacksmith if you want to revert a weapon's properties. I would upgrade my Astoras sword instead, but you need Twinkling Titanite to even get it to 1+.

And yeah, I can't help but peak through the wikis and walkthroughs for game spoiling info haha. I actually gained the nerve to try playing again after listening to Lord Gwyn's theme music, which I'm sure was very special for anyone fighting him for the first time. That song is amazing, and really stands out from the rest of the OST, which mainly uses elaborate choir assembles to carry the melodies.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 10, 2014)

Astora's Straight Sword isn't really worth it. I used a Divine Man-Serpent Greatsword +5, mainly because I liked the moveset. It requires 24 STR, though, so it may not be an option for you. 

You can farm Twinkling Titanite pretty easily from the clam things in Ash Lake or the entrance to Seath the Scaleless' boss fight if you're in need of it.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah, thanks for the heads up. I really hate those clams for some reason, but if they're good loot I can consider making the treacherous journey once more. I should be able to wield that weapon, but I have never heard of it. You'd think Astora's sword would be better considering most players will walk into a death trap to get it. I was fortunate enough to have survived


----------



## no_dice (Sep 10, 2014)

They drop from the Serpents in Sen's Fortress. If you use the Covetous Gold Serpent Ring, you should be able to farm one pretty quickly.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone have advice for getting through The Duke's Archives more easily with a magic focused build? Everything in here is highly resistant to magic.


----------



## naw38 (Sep 11, 2014)

The enemies in the archives are resistant to everything. 

Not literally. But that area... I can breeze through the whole of that game, smashing everything and feeling like a god - and as soon as I get to the archives, I just hit the wall. I hate that place.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 15, 2014)

...so I fought the 2 cyclops at the shore in Things Betwixt to see what was over there. I get in the coffin thinking it's going to transport me to another area, and it gives me a sex change! WTF?


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 18, 2014)

no_dice said:


> ...so I fought the 2 cyclops at the shore in Things Betwixt to see what was over there. I get in the coffin thinking it's going to transport me to another area, and it gives me a sex change! WTF?



It's the Gender Bender coffin.

It's... erm... fun?


----------



## MattThePenguin (Sep 20, 2014)

Currently my favorite game series, cannot wait for Bloodborne... ermergerd


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bloodborne looks like it is going to be the best thing to actually ever happen.


----------



## no_dice (Sep 22, 2014)

That, and Silent Hills have sealed the deal for me getting a PS4.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those two and the new metal gear game


----------



## naw38 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bloodborne
The Witcher 3
Metal Gear Solid 5
Silent Hills
The Evil Within

Hot balls. Should be a crazy awesome year(and a bit) for the PS4.


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 2, 2014)

Sen's Fortress is severely pissing me off. Argh. Oh well, I figured out (After rage-quiting) that I'm not too shabby at pvp  Might be because I've made my halberd OP lol. I'm thinking about picking up Dark Souls II this weekend, Target has it on sale for like $30...


----------

